# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  همه دانشگاه های روزانه  فقط 2 ترم خوابگاه میدن ؟!

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان
از چند نفر پرسیدم حالا نمیدونم همه دانشگاه ها ( همه رشته ها ) اینطورن یا فقط ریاضی انسانی ها اینطوره که اگه روزانه هم که باشی دانشگاه دولتی فقط 2 ترم بهت خوابگاه میدن 

آیا این درسته ؟؟؟؟
.
اخه این چه کاریه پس روزانه بودنش مال چیه ؟
.
والا ادم مجبور میشه بره ازاد اینطور که نمی صرفه 
_

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*سلام ببخشید این خبر رو کجا شنیدین؟*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadis_farhadi_


سلام ببخشید این خبر رو کجا شنیدین؟



واسه مقطع کاردانی به کارشناسی میگن اینطوره خود اقای استامینوفن تو چت باکس بهم گفت 

حالا من نمیدونم ایا همه اینطورن ؟
_

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*نمیدونم اقای اسع تا مینی فیون اینو از کجا گفته 
اما واسه کارشناسی کلا اینطور نیست 
حالا کاردانی به کارشناسی رو نمیدونم*

----------


## saj8jad

همچنین چیزی وجود نداره
دانشگاه یا به شما خوابگاه نمیده کلا یا هم اگر بدن اینطوری نیست که بعد دو ترم بگن خوش اومدی!

----------


## Shah1n

> _سلام دوستان
> از چند نفر پرسیدم حالا نمیدونم همه دانشگاه ها ( همه رشته ها ) اینطورن یا فقط ریاضی انسانی ها اینطوره که اگه روزانه هم که باشی دانشگاه دولتی فقط 2 ترم بهت خوابگاه میدن 
> 
> آیا این درسته ؟؟؟؟
> .
> اخه این چه کاریه پس روزانه بودنش مال چیه ؟
> .
> والا ادم مجبور میشه بره ازاد اینطور که نمی صرفه 
> _


کاردانی به کارشناسی تقریبا همه اینطوریه
قانون نیست ولی چون اکثرا امکانات ندارن بیشتر از 2 ترم نمیدن
بعد از 2 ترم ورودی جدید میاد و خوابگاهو میدن به جدیدا
متاسفانه فقط دانشگاه های فنی اینطوریه و اونم به خاطر اینکه بهشون رسیدگی نمیشه برای همینم اکثر بچه ها شهر خودشونو انتخاب میکنن
ولی همون حسابداری که شما رفتی اگه کارشناسی پیوسته میرفتی 8 ترم بهت خوابگاه میدادن

----------


## Mahsa.TS

بعید میدونم راست باشه
من که تا حالا همچین چیزی نشنیده بودم :Yahoo (117):

----------

